# Lizards > General Lizards >  What Lizards Do YOU Prefer? (POLL!)

## CoolioTiffany

Ok hopefully I can post a poll with this one if I'm not too slow LOL.  Anywho, I always see threads and polls dealing with snakes, and I never really see too much with lizards.  So, I want to see what lizards you guys prefer.  Here is a MULTIPLE CHOICE poll (I will also vote :Very Happy: )

Also I wanna say by what lizards you prefer meaning what lizards are more likely something you'd keep in your collection.

----------


## temec

leopard geckos FTW

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-23-2009)

----------


## Hulihzack

If i had to go with any lizard, it'd have to be cresteds and gargs

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-23-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

Plated Lizards and Fire Skinks are awesome too.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-23-2009)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Plated Lizards and Fire Skinks are awesome too.


Fire Skinks would be in the Skink category :Very Happy: 

And the ones I listed were just off the top of my head, I should've researched more lizards before I listed.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I hope a lot of people answer to this thread, I really wanna see all the results it can get to see what lizard people will most likely prefer.  So far I'm seeing Cresteds

----------


## bubblz

_Exactly what I have,...Tegus' .
_

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-23-2009)

----------


## NathanV

Leos and Armadillo lizards are my favorite, i havent seen an armadillo lizard in years. that was my first herp

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-23-2009)

----------


## 771subliminal

what bout all the cameleons??? they are one of my fav

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-23-2009),_dc4teg_ (07-14-2010)

----------


## Michelle.C

How could you vote any other way than a Argentine Black and White Tegu? Just look at their adorable little faces.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bunnygirl

My Schniders Skink was my First Lizard and he is awesome, even though he is wild caught he is still super friendly. My Panther Chameleon is my other favorite

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-23-2009)

----------


## Matt94rocks

I chose other for gilla's or leachianus.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-23-2009)

----------


## GenePirate

You forgot my favorite lizards:  Philippine sailfin dragon, rainbow uromastyx, and the satanic leaftail gecko.  Also, I have a red iguana who is a beauty.  If I had more $$$ I would add an albino iguana and a Cayman Blue.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-23-2009)

----------


## Blu Mongoose

The rhino iguanas are my absolute favorite!

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (11-23-2009)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Wow I can't even believe I forgot about Chameleons!!  I should have put more thought into the lizards LOL.

----------


## Louie1

Horned lizards! (horny toads) Awesome little lizards! 13 species to choose from!

----------


## ballin

I got alot but my favorite has got to be  chameleons

----------


## merdcme

i love my basilisk's :Smile:

----------


## ballin

> Horned lizards! (horny toads) Awesome little lizards! 13 species to choose from!


I agree, I love my little ones  :Smile:

----------


## steveo

Wheres the Chameleons!?!  :Taz:  
i voted for Tokays and uros 
tokays are the best gecko in the world  :Very Happy:

----------


## WIpythonGUY

i voted other and love the blue tongue skink.  so many variations and they eat just about anything and they are super hardy.  just a great great animal!

----------

_Argentra_ (03-13-2010)

----------


## olstyn

Leos, cresties, and I also hit "other" for blue tongued skinks, Rhacodactylus chahoua, and Racodactylus leachianus.  I currently have a leo and a crestie, and would love to have a chahoua and/or leachie some day.

----------


## cinderbird

i need some aussie gecko love on this poll!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Ackie Monitors.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I really really want a bearded dragon some day!!

----------


## BPelizabeth

My son wants a beardie soooooooooo bad!!!!!  I think I have to put my foot down with the hubby and get him one as soon as my racks arrive for the snakes.  Lol

I on the other hand am completely in love with Black and White Tegu's.  I have only met two in real life and they both were just sooooooo cool with amazing personalities.  There is a huge one at the pet store that I go to for my feeders and he is so cute.  He walks up to you and kisses your ankle....hmmmm...maybe he is tasting it...lol
I just want to squeeze them and kiss them right on the nose..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   lol

----------


## herpdaily

Crested and Leopards take the cake for me! I would love to have beardies one day but they are just a little too high maintenance for me at the moment!

----------


## Ammodawg

I voted other due to the fact that the Regal Horned Lizard was not listed.

----------


## mumps

All of the big monitors, but Asian water ([I]Varanus salvator ssp.[I]) are my favourites.

Chris

----------


## MustBeSatan

I had a few votes, but also chose "Other" for Sudan Plated Lizards, because I have one who is just an absolutely fantastic animal.  Great poll, but tough to include all the options!

----------


## dembonez

my bearded dragon gizmo!!


so cute i got no pics but u can see him eating strawberries on my utube channel  :Razz:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I have always liked the looks of the Basilisk and the Frilled because I like anything that looks like a dinosaur or dragon. 

But I now own a bearded dragon because they are extremely cute and have the right personality I was looking for in a pet for my son and I.

----------


## dembonez

> I have always liked the looks of the Basilisk and the Frilled because I like anything that looks like a dinosaur or dragon. 
> 
> But I now own a bearded dragon because they are extremely cute and have the right personality I was looking for in a pet for my son and I.


for sure he was my first legit lizard they are the best pets for people starting with reptiles/kids


whats yours name?  :Smile:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> for sure he was my first legit lizard they are the best pets for people starting with reptiles/kids
> 
> 
> whats yours name?


Hes my avatar at the moment. His name is Lucious. It was a toss up between Lucious and Lucian. He's a bottomless pit  :Razz:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I have always liked the looks of the Basilisk and the Frilled because I like anything that looks like a dinosaur or dragon. 
> 
> But I now own a bearded dragon because they are extremely cute and have the right personality I was looking for in a pet for my son and I.


Beardies definitely have awesome personalities.  To be honest, I don't normally like lizards as much, but Beardies are definitely what I like in a lizard.

----------


## Warocker's Wife

Leachies and cresties!!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dembonez

> Hes my avatar at the moment. His name is Lucious. It was a toss up between Lucious and Lucian. He's a bottomless pit


lol same mine downs 6 silk worms before u can spell silk worm  :Surprised:  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Holbeird

I picked all the ones I've owned, except for Savannah but unfortunately I owned one of these when I was much younger, it was CH or imported and died within 2 months. 

I see nobody is giving the long tailed lizards any love!

----------


## BOWSER11788

Gotta go wit the savs and beardies. Will end up wit Uro soon

----------


## Crazy4Herps

:Smile:  Fun!

Personally, I have a rescue beardie and a gargoyle gecko. Budo (the beardie) is the light of my life. A pain in the you-know-where and a stuck up, spoiled rotten brat, but still the light of my life.  :Wink:  Love him to death. I've never really been much of a gecko person, but I fell in love with Piedra (the garg) at an expo and I had to bring her home!! She is absolutely amazing, so gorgeous and so much fun! 

If I ever have some more space, I adore water monitors, tree monitors, and green iggys.  :Very Happy: 




> Leachies and cresties!!!


Agreed! Definitely need an option for leachies!! They are the neatest! I'm crossing my fingers that Giant Geckos will be at the expo in April... You never know, I might just come home with a leachie of my own.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bsash

You forgot the blue tree monitors! I voted Nile monitor though, as my Nile is my sweetheart. I love my Savannah, but the Nile has so much more personality.

In my future, I will probably only own Blue Tree monitors, Nile monitors, and ball pythons. They are my favorites of the reptile world.

----------


## Argentra

My list is LONG, since I love most lizard species out there.  :Smile:  But here are my top 5:

#1 - Blue Tongue SKinks!! They are the greatest pet lizards, hands down...and I've owned quite a few.  :Smile:  BTW, your entry for skink says 'Skins', that might be why there aren't as many votes there.

#2 - Chuckwallas. The often unheard of desert lizard that is sweet and fun to own.  :Smile: 

#3 - Iguanas. I owned a green, and worked with a Rhino at the zoo. They are awesome lizards.

#4 - Bearded Dragon. Gentle, cool looking, omnivorous, what else can I say?  :Very Happy: 

#5 - Komodo Dragon. Yes, I've worked with one before. They are spectacular, but NOT for the inexperienced. Heck, they're not even for the intermediates...these guys are total zoo/wildlife park only. But they are great.  :Smile: 

After that would be Leo, Fat Tail, and Cresite geckos, Plated lizards, Sav monitors, and many many others.  :Very Happy:  I love lizards.

----------


## kellysballs

I went with the Chinese water dragon (i had one when I was in high school and it was an awesome animal), Rhino Iguana (these animals are amazing and I would love to own one some day), Gargoyle and Cresteds (great geckos I love them!), Giant Day Gecko (these guys are so pretty and have cool personalities) and finally other. The other is for my Caiman Lizard Mango. He/She is way cool and I love watching him eat snails!

----------


## Seru1

Gotta be Gargs for me. I never wanted a lizard, to many care reqs, until I saw how easy rhacs were.


Plus gargs have beautiful granite like patterns, And I mean they are just so easy and friendly. And unlike cresties who may be more energetic and colorful, gargs regenerate there tails.



Not to say other lizards aren't beautiful, but I stress enough over my snakes temps. I don't need to add in, UV light and raising insects.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> In my future, I will probably only own Blue Tree monitors, Nile monitors, and ball pythons. They are my favorites of the reptile world.


Now _that's_ how to live!  :Wink:  I wouldn't mind a house full of monitors and BPs!

----------


## bsash

I agree with you there!

----------


## bsd13

Tokays myself, but have to admit I'm interested in getting some Mali's

----------


## Amanda

I voted other because I love my chameleons and my satanic leaf-tailed geckos!

----------


## journeyoftheanimals

First I would like to say this has got to be the longest poll I have ever seen on a forum.  I voted bearded dragon since I have one.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

My little Lygodactylus williamsi are my current favorites.  Dwarf geckos are just plain cute.  I generally like small day geckos.
I'm also looking forward to eventually having some Goniurosaurus hainanensis (cave geckos).

----------


## crapwhereaminow

PANTHER CHAMELEONS!

Best lizard ever. period.







. . . so I voted "other"

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Uh... Tif? ....... Whats a _skin_ lizard???  :Weirdface:  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## JLuck13

water monitors... hands down. but then again my favorite snake species are retics lol. I enjoy my chameleons and beardies, but love my water and sav more

----------


## shining apprentice

for me its between panther chameleons and bearded dragons

----------


## jfreels

I have my beardie for interacting during the day and my leo's for night  :Very Happy:

----------


## Theartisticgemini

Iguanas  :Very Happy: 

One of the most social lizards i have ever owned. But deff not for begginers.

----------


## NomiGold

Gosh, tough choice! I wish I could choose more than one. 

Push comes to shove, though, I would have to say that panther chameleons win it for me. 

Followed closely, of course, by bearded dragons, uromastyx, leopard geckos, cresties, tegus and skinks.

----------


## alittleFREE

Beardies have great personalities and seem pretty social as far as lizards go, so I voted for them.  The only downside to Beardies is that they are fairly high maitenance (especially when younger) and can be expensive. 

However, I really enjoyed my Leo's when I had them and they are much easier to care for in my opinion.

Those two are definitely my preferences in lizards, though I've had cresties and uromastyx before as well.

----------


## NomiGold

> PANTHER CHAMELEONS!
> 
> Best lizard ever. period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed!  :Good Job:

----------


## Bpmike1208

SAvs and beardies all the way  :Smile:  i have a leo too hes not to much fun but hes pretty  :Smile:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

of the choices you had i picked rino iggie.  they are a truly impressive.  i always wanted gilas,  untill i kept a few.  Hands down the most boring captive ever.  just an empty cage with a footprints in the sand, and every morning a water bowl full of sand. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................

----------


## Lightchii

i voted others, i like blue tongue skinks.

----------


## Strange_Evil

Arg.Black and white Tegu all the way  :Smile: , i can't wait to get mines in a few months.

----------


## Nokturnal

I like lizards that look ancient, sorta dragonish. Liiike Bearded Dragons, Frilled Lizards, Basilisk and Iguanas. :]

----------


## dkoehl26

Argus Monitors

----------


## muzikfreakah

Bearded Dragons, I have two, Green Iguana, I have one thats 15 years old  :Smile:  These I would like to add: Crocodile Skinks (orange eye), Australian Thorny devil, Leopard Geckos, Philippine Sailfin lizards  :Smile: 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nektu

Only one of the lizards I have is up there, Chuckwalla. And she's and agro little thing for an herbivore. But I would have to say Desert Iguana. They are so docile. Never owned anything else from the list.

----------


## MissAnne2u

100% Uromastyx !!  I have 5 of them and want more !

----------


## Pandora

I'm actually really disappointed to see bearded dragons taking the lead; but I'm also not surprised. I think they're way over rated (imo) so I voted for frilled lizards because I have one and I love him <3

----------


## johnsonkid

If i had to go with any lizard, it'd have to be cresteds and gargs 
Outlook 2010
Microsoft Office Professional 2007
Microsoft Access 2010

----------


## Melody

monitors will always win with me ^.^

----------


## EchoPyrex

Lygodactylus Williamsi - One of the best display animals I have ever owned.

----------


## Lucas339

you forgot to put this one on the list!!

----------


## Big Dave

Red Tegus! Our Red(Kitty) is awesome, she tries to cuddle up to our 4 Maine Coons. The Maine Coon cats really don't appreciate that. The only down side to tegus is the brumation period every year. My Sav(Sambuca) is wonderful, inquisitive, very gentle, just love him.

----------


## Reps4life

Its a hard choice because i have leopard geckos,crested geckos, and a savannah monitor.......imma have to savannah monitor because he has a great personality and really is "puppy dog tame". but i still love them all!

----------


## Fenn Miller-lopez

i love all lizards but im going to have to say my favorites right now are spiny tailed Iguanas and frilled dragons
and i also love gila monsters cuz i kinda had one (it lived in my yard) when i was like 3  :Smile:

----------

